# Help!



## tiffanimccain (Apr 23, 2012)

I attend western kentucky university and when i went to visit my parents over the weekend I saw that they had bought two baby rats with the intention of feeding them to their snake. My dad informed me that the baby rats had not ate in three days because they had took them from their mother while they were still nursing. So of course I started to feed them milk with a syringe. long story short I took one of the rats with me back to school because the idea of it being fed to the snake was too much. I need to find a home for it because it cant keep hiding in my closet. I am in over my head. I feed it and play with it everyday. it is super sweet and I named it binx. I adore this animal so much but I have no where to keep it. I have tried contacting some rescue groups with no luck. If you could help me I would so thankful. I am guessing he is three weeks old now, I am not sure.


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

Just a suggestion, try to be specific with your thread title and have your general location in it. Are you willing to travel and meet? How far? What does the rat look like, male or female, any extras that will come with him or her, etc. Pictures will also help draw views to your thread. Good luck!


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm just a few hours east of you... I can't make any promises, because of my parental situation, but if you can give me a few more details maybe I can try to work something out. 
Are you willing to travel? If so, how far? Is the rat for sure male?


----------



## Rubber Duck (Apr 7, 2012)

In the meantime you oughta look around the forum and see if there's something better than store-bought pasteurized cow milk to feed the little critter. I've heard of baby formula being fed to small orphaned animals but I have no idea if it's good for rats. And you'd probably have to be careful who sees you carrying baby formula into your dorm room, LOL.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Rubber Duck said:


> In the meantime you oughta look around the forum and see if there's something better than store-bought pasteurized cow milk to feed the little critter. I've heard of baby formula being fed to small orphaned animals but I have no idea if it's good for rats. And you'd probably have to be careful who sees you carrying baby formula into your dorm room, LOL.


Kitten Milk Replacer is what's most commonly used.


----------



## Rubber Duck (Apr 7, 2012)

A.ngelF.eathers said:


> Kitten Milk Replacer is what's most commonly used.


Another item she'd have to be careful being seen carrying into the dorm, LOL.


----------



## tiffanimccain (Apr 23, 2012)

I am sorry I am new to this whole thread thing. I would be willing to travel two maybe three hours. I am thinking he is a male, I will check for sure again later when my roomate leaves. He is begining to drink water. I am not sure how old he is but I will go to walmart tonight and buy some kitten milk replacement. Binx is super friendly he(it) sits on my shoulder while I read and do homework. He(it) will crawl in my jacket sleeve and fall asleep. I really do adore this little rat but it's not fair for him to live in a closeet.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm about to shamelessly give out my town. Come an' get me, stalkers! xD
I live in Harlan County, how close would you be willing to get to there? If I can talk my mother into it -as it's her vehicle and I need her permission to go anywhere >_> - I'd be happy to take him on. I have plenty of room and plenty of time.


----------



## tiffanimccain (Apr 23, 2012)

A.ngelF.eathers said:


> Well, I'm about to shamelessly give out my town. Come an' get me, stalkers! xD
> I live in Harlan County, how close would you be willing to get to there? If I can talk my mother into it -as it's her vehicle and I need her permission to go anywhere >_> - I'd be happy to take him on. I have plenty of room and plenty of time.


I sent you a PM


----------

